# Big Game fischen auf Kreta???



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

wer kann mir tipps geben? Kann man Kreta Big Game fischen gehen? Werden dort irgendwelche Kutterfahrten angeboten? Oder lond es sich vom Ufer zu angeln?
Bin für alle Tipps sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## duck_68 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Hi,

da die Ägäis sowieso schon fast leergefischt ist, macht es keinen Sinn auch nur an BG zu denken - man fängt ja fast vom Ufer aus schon keine Fische mehr in Kreta...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ollidi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Ich denke mal, daß kannst Du vergessen.
Ich war ja nun auch schon ein paar mal auf Kreta und habe mir auch die Häfen angeschaut. Big-Game Boote habe ich dort keine gesehen. 
Es gibt eh kaum noch Fische um Kreta herum. Das kommt durch das Dynamitfischen von früher. 
Die Einheimischen fischen mit langen Ruten von den Klippen auf Meeräschen und ähnliches. Aber da ist nix grosses bei. Sozusagen Stippfischen im Meer.
Was ich aber auch gesehen habe, war ein Einheimischer, der mit der Harpune eine ca. 1,2 Meter lange Muräne erlegt hat. Das beim Schnorcheln. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß Touris das dürfen.
Ergo: Leg Dich in die Sonne und schau Dir die Insel an. Eine Tour durch die Samaria Schlucht kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Das lohnt sich wirklich trotz der Anstrengung. Es gibt aber insg. So viele Sachen auf Kreta zu besichtigen, daß Du normalerweise kaum ans Angeln denkst.


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Was für eine Ausrüstung muß ich denn mitnehmen, um dort angeln zu können. Muß ja nicht unbedingt Big Game fischen sein. Ich bitte um weitere Tipps.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Am besten das Angeln vergessen, wandern, das Essen geniessen, ein bisschen "Historie" und hoffen dass es nicht zu heiss ist.

Der Hausmeister von der Anlage wo ich gewesen bin ging auch fast jeden Abend angeln, selbst der als Einheimischer war schon froh, wenn er ein paar (mal zwei oder drei) kleinere Meerbrassen erwischt hat.

Er sagte auch ganz klar dass sich das von den Fängen her nicht lohnt und er nach der Arbeit nur etwas entspannen will.


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

hat denn niemand weitere Tipps fürs angeln in Kreta???


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Naja, wos halt keine oder nur wenig Fische gibt is halt nix mit Angeln, also auch nix mit Tipps - so leids mir tut.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

War schon öfter auf Kreta und muss ma wiedersprechen .
In fast allen kleineren Häfen und Buchten kann man super Angeln .
Mein Lieblingsfisch da war immer die Meeräsche , Durchschnittsgröße war ca 50cm waren allerdings auch deutlich größere zu sehn .
Hab sogar an einigen Hotelstränden welche fangen können .
Wolfsbarsche von ordentlichem Kaliber (zumindest denke ich das es welche waren) hab ich öfter beim tauchen gesehen allerdings nie gefangen .

Besonders in den Häfen hab ich auch diverse Raubfische gesehen und teilweise auch gefangen z.B. diverse Makrelenarten , Hornhechte und noch einige Fische die ich nicht identifizieren konnte .

Als Köder für Meeräschen und co hab ich Brot genommen , für andere Arten auch diese Runden, platten Muscheln die sich überall zu 1000enden an den felsen festsaugen .(löst man am besten mitm Messer)

Big Game Mäßig kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das was läuft hab zumindest noch nirgendwo gesehen das irgendwelche Angeltouren mitm Boot angeboten wurden ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Achja da du nachm gerät fragst ich würd 1 oder 2 teleruten empfehlen .
1x Wg 50gr  und 1xWG 100gr und Rollen mit 2 Spulen einma 20-25er  und einma 30-35er .
Und kein zu teures gerät nehmen.Das aggresive Salzwasser da nimmt die Rollen meist sehr schnell auseinander hab mir für den urlaub also praktisch immer billiges Gerät gekauft oder alte Rollen genommen die ich eh bald entsorgt hötte .Das gleiche gilt für die teleruten die mögen den Strandsand auch nicht soo gerne   =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Da muss ich in der vollkommen falschen Ecke gewesen sein:-((
Da hat man am noch nicht mal Muschenln, Würmer oder sonstiges Kleingetrier gesehen, geschweige den Fische.
Nur die Tintenfischpulpos am Strand, die konnte man regelmäßig finden.
Aber umso besser für den TE wenn doch Fische fangbar sein solten.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

@Kochtoppangleras hört sich doch mal gut an. Welche ecke auf Kreta warst du denn? HAst du auf Grund gefischt oder mit Pose? Schonmal danke für deine Tipps.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

War mit meinen Eltern ziehmlich oft dort waren deshalb eigentlich schon so ziehmlich überall auf der insel . Meisten allerdings im Nordosten wenn ich mich net irre . Ist schon n paar Jahre her seit ich das letzte mal mit war . Genaue Orte kann ich dir also leider nicht mehr sagen . Musst dir einfach mal n paar kleinere Häfen ansehen und auch mal die Strände vorm Hotel per Taucherbrille erkunden .
Wenn du n bisschen mit brot anfütterst siehst recht schnell ob fische da sind oder nicht .

Meeräschen habe ich dort ausschlißlich mit Schwimmbrot an der Wasserkugel gefangen .Andere Arten fing man auch mit Pose oder auf grund . Zum grundangeln habe ich meistens die bereits erwähnten Muscheln benutzt weil sie super am haken halten .
Einheimische fischen auch oft mit Tintenfischstückchen oder Garnelen .
Oder Fischfetzen auf Hornhecht usw...

Werd meinen Vadder nachher nochma fragen wo wir genau waren .Der weiß das bestimmt noch .


----------



## Fabio (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Das sind Napfschnecken was du meinst ,
Das hört sich angelmässig an wie auf Sizilien, Ich mpfehle dir Sbirolino angeln zu gehen, 3,60-4,2 m rute schwimmende und sinkende sbiros ,als Köder Seeringelwürmer( heissen auf Sizilien Koreano oder so). Ich hab dabei meist Horn- oder Makrelenhechte gefangen, wenn auch keine 1m Riesen, aber es macht Laune


----------



## saily (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

war auch schon mal auf Kreta.

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt-Big Game kannst du vergessen - größere Fische
sehr wahrscheinlich auch.  In den Häfen und vom Ufer aus kannst du schon
spasseshalber ein bisschen Fischen um des Fischens willen-Äschen sind immer
fangbar-oder sonst was kleines für den Grill!

Aber mal ein kleiner Tip noch von mir, den ich schon in mehreren Länder prakti-
ziert habe: Geh mal um die Zeit wo die Fischerboote in den Hafen einlaufen
zu den Einheimischen Fischern hin und biete denen ein paar Euro an, dass sie
dich nen Tag mir raus nehmen-gerade bei den sehr gastfreundlichen Kreten gar
kein Problem. Wenn einer auf Kreta noch Fische findet dann sind es die. Oft lassen die dich auch selber angeln oder haben gar ne eigene Rute an Bord. Teilweise gibts auch noch Handleinenfischer-da geht das noch besser...
Ich fand das immer SEHR spannend-selbst wenn nicht selber angel möglich ist 
ists ein günstiger spannender (man sieht Fische) und erholsamer Ausflugstag
auf dem Meer...:m 

Dachte vielleicht ist das für dich ne Alternative um dich nicht über deinen gebuchten "Angelurlaub" zu ärgern.

Tight Lines

saily


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (5. November 2006)

*AW: Big Game fischen auf Kreta???*

Moin Angelfreunde!


Zu Kreta *kann ich folgendes berichten*: 
Im Hafen von Chania kann man jederzeit mit Schwimmbrot Meeräschen fangen.(Ist aber nicht ganz so einfach da die Fische sehr clever dort sind.)Das mit der "Hakenschnur" der Einheimischen Angler funzt aber ganz gut!
Man schaut stundenlang ins Hafenbecken und sieht nur fingerlange Fischchen und manchmal einige bessere Meeräschen
*ABER DANN!!!*
Plötzlich fliegen die Meeräschen wie von der Tarantel gestochen aus dem Wasser und versuchen zu flüchten!
Das laute Fluchen der Einheimischen Fischer und das Problem der Äschen waren ein Trupp Stachelmakrelen und ich meine wirkliche *Giants*!!! Zwei waren gute 60 cm und die Mama war gut über einen Meter lang und nicht unter 50cm hoch die durchs Wasser pflügten!
Trevallys wie ich sie in der Karibik noch nie gesehen hatte.
Das Schauspiel bot sich mir noch 2 mal mehr an diesem Tag.
Man braucht nur sehr starkes Geschirr damit man die Fluchten dieser Fische zu stoppen sind.
Also Leute unterschätzt Kreta nicht so ganz... !

Gruss Dog...


----------

